# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Te dik ?

## Fran1997

Hey,


Ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar en ik ben 1.76 centimeter groot en weeg 64.5 kilo , is dit te veel voor mijn leeftijd ? Ik ben ongeveer 6 maand geleden met de pil begonnen en ineens ben ik van een A cup naar een C cup gegaan. Kan dat door de pil komen ? Ik ben ook van ongeveer 57 kg ineens naar 64 gegaan . Gaan die eraf gaan als ik stop met de pil ? Ik ben heel de tijd hetzelfde blijven eten en hetzelfde blijven sporten , dus ik weet ni hoe het komt ..

----------


## Kasumi

Nee hoor, jij bent helemaal niet te dik voor je lengte en leeftijd!

----------


## MissMolly

Je hebt een prima gewicht voor je lengte.

Dat je iets aankomt van de pil is niet abnormaal, maar je gewicht zal ook een paar kilo schelen vlak voor en vlak na de menstruatie. En die vollere borsten wegen ook mee, natuurlijk  :Wink: 

Uiteindelijk zal je figuur niet veel verschillen van hoe je er zonder pil uit zou zien, alleen bereik je dat nu een beetje sneller, doordat je nu wat meer vrouwelijke hormonen binnenkrijgt met de pil dan je zelf op die leeftijd zou aanmaken. Zonder de pil zu je waarschijnlijk ook wel op die C-cup uitkomen, alleen pas over een jaar, of over anderhalf jaar.

----------

